# What's Your View on Paint Protection!



## BRABUS R230 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi All, I have a Mercedes SL which the previous owner had fitted "ARMOUR GUARD" which was fitted way back in 2003, it has worn very well, it covers the front bumper, Partial Bonnet, front section of both wings, front grille, wing mirrors, side skirts and more, its a transparent film that helps protect areas your cars paintwork mainly from stone chips, the cost to have this fitted to most cars is around £600.00 just for the front of the car! The current protection is starting to get a bit obvious now instead of being "stealth" so I am thinking of having it removed and replaced by using "Venture Shield" as Armour Guard by 3M I am told is no longer available, there are a few companies that now offer this type of protection and I am not quite sure which to chose, has anybody recently used this type of paint protection?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr_Enigma (May 4, 2010)

I paid the extra £600 to get 'Star Guard' put on my 2009 C Class but I was told it was a sealant that will last for ages. 9 months on and it looks like my car needs a proper clean and detail... Which is why I'm doing my research on here!

I thought Star Guard was the equivalent of Armour Guard?

Maybe they changed the type of protection they offer... Hmmm.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Enigma - what you have is a paintwork sealant, what Brabus is referring to is paintwork protection via a transparent plastic film.
The two are very different, and in your case, if you have the car buffed to remove the swirls on it, you'll be removing the remainder of what's left of the £600 job the dealer fleeced you for!

The film under discussion is to prevent road rash as a result of stonechips.

Brabus - things in the paint protection film market have moved on in 6 years since AG was put on your car, and VS is indeed the current standard on that front.
I would've thought £600 is a bit on the high side for your car - £400 being more like it, so shop around, and maybe outside of London too.


----------



## BRABUS R230 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Bumper Protection Only*



PJS said:


> Enigma - what you have is a paintwork sealant, what Brabus is referring to is paintwork protection via a transparent plastic film.
> The two are very different, and in your case, if you have the car buffed to remove the swirls on it, you'll be removing the remainder of what's left of the £600 job the dealer fleeced you for!
> 
> The film under discussion is to prevent road rash as a result of stonechips.
> ...


Thanks for your info, I have just had the front bumper of my car resprayed so i need to add some protection again, i think i may go for Venture shield, I just have to find a good pace offering it at a competitive price, I only need the bumper done!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Venture shield is excellent stuff, both me and my dad have it on your bikes and has made a huge difference! also think it has a lifetime garentee when fitted by an approved fitter


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

BRABUS R230 said:


> Thanks for your info, I have just had the front bumper of my car resprayed so i need to add some protection again, i think i may go for Venture shield, I just have to find a good pace offering it at a competitive price, I only need the bumper done!


Give the bumper a good month or two, before putting the film on it - the paint needs that timeframe to finish off curing.


----------



## Bond (May 23, 2008)

I had "Paint Shield" fitted on mine and it is a great product - no stone chips and a worth while investment in my book. I paid £350 for the bumper only and with an impending car change will definately be booking it in again.

You do have to be careful about what sealent you put on the film, you installer should be able to advise - it's to do with a chemical in the sealant causing the film to yellow. Wax is not a problem though


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

PaintShield offer a 4 year warranty with their film. I recently took a pic of my bonnet 6 months after installation ( Link from a previous thread)http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2168268&postcount=4

I apply Dodo Supernatural v2 and Red Mist detailing spray on the film. I previously used to use Zanio before the film was applied but I have been informed that this is not recommended to apply this on top of the film.


----------



## Mr_Enigma (May 4, 2010)

PJS said:


> Enigma - what you have is a paintwork sealant, what Brabus is referring to is paintwork protection via a transparent plastic film.
> The two are very different, and in your case, if you have the car buffed to remove the swirls on it, you'll be removing the remainder of what's left of the £600 job the dealer fleeced you for!
> 
> The film under discussion is to prevent road rash as a result of stonechips.
> ...


Ahh I thought this was the case. Well I had a significant discount applied to the car, and the inside was also protected so I wasn't too fussed about the extra £600... I do plan to detail the car son though so I'm here for the advice on what I should be doing and what products I should be buying... I'll post that up in another thread...


----------

